
On a Researcher's Momentum - bsilvereagle
https://frdmtoplay.com/on-a-researchers-momentum/
======
ASpring
This is provocative and fun but doesn't hold true for me personally.

If I'm working on only one project I will often end up getting blocked where
banging my head against the problem doesn't lead to progress. The only
reliable way to progress in those situations is to leave the problem for hours
or days and return. Having multiple projects simultaneously allows me to spend
that unblocking time making progress on other projects.

~~~
mirimir
I learned that as a lab rat, learning electron microscopy. When sample
processing takes months, you need to be working on many projects.

------
SubiculumCode
Too much context switching in a day has costs. But, not switching back to a
task soon enough also has costs...you might forget certain details of the
current state of the project after being away for a week or two...and it takes
time to refamiliarize.

So I prefer 2-3 projects, spread evenly through the week, max two in the same
day.

